
Watch the First Manned Flight of the 18-Rotor Helicopter-Drone Volocopter - kldavis4
https://www.inverse.com/article/13971-watch-the-first-manned-flight-of-the-18-rotor-helicopter-drone-volocopter
======
JoeAltmaier
Fuel efficiency? Safety? What happens when the power cuts out? Lightning
strike? High wind?

